# your tax dollars at work



## cda (May 19, 2010)

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/video/23598137/index.html


----------



## FredK (May 19, 2010)

Typical one dept doesn't tell the other.


----------



## rshuey (May 19, 2010)

They just need a little creative grading. It'll be alright.


----------

